# Dave Weiner leaves ibanez, Possible new contract with PRS?



## AeonSolus (Jan 5, 2010)

I decided to check some Riff Of the Week by Our fellow sevenstringer Dave Weiner, and i noticed he's been using strats and gibsons for his recent ROTWs, so i went to his twitter and infact he did said he left ibanez because he didn't want to be so "exclusive" but then i read more and more and i see this on his twitter:



> On my way to the PRS factory.
> 7:13 AM Dec 30th, 2009 from TweetDeck



Can anyone close to dave or even some of our members that work at PRS clarify what's dave is up to there? it would be freaking awesome if there's another artist using PRS 7s that would in fact traduce as another excuse to annoy PRS to release a 7, or more easily, an SE 7  or hell, even GAS over the pictures of anything that comes out of that.

Anyone?

EDIT: Dave's twitter: Dave Weiner (daveweiner) on Twitter


----------



## 777 (Jan 5, 2010)

I dunno ,hes pretty much upsessed with his tele/strat and LP at the moment.....makes me sick....


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 5, 2010)

PRS have said they plan on releasing an SE 7 soon, this could be even more reason for them to.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 5, 2010)

I suppose riff of the week will only go up the 18th fret now, what with PRS's penchant for huge neck heels


----------



## TMatt142 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey...It isn't all that bad considering T-Mac's our newest member of the Ibanez team....


----------



## Rick (Jan 5, 2010)

PRS 7 = awesome.


----------



## 777 (Jan 5, 2010)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I suppose riff of the week will only go up the 18th fret now, what with PRS's penchant for huge neck heels



This.

Fucking HATE that neck heel......


----------



## AK DRAGON (Jan 5, 2010)

My hypothesis is due to his recent job offering to teach at MI he is deciding it would be a good idea to not be married to one brand of manufacturer


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 5, 2010)

777 said:


> This.
> 
> Fucking HATE that neck heel......



I second the motion.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 5, 2010)

AK DRAGON said:


> My hypothesis is due to his recent job offering to teach at MI he is deciding it would be a good idea to not be married to one brand of manufacturer



chances are some of the people at MI keep bitching at him saying "no one will take you seriously unless you have a fender".. Esp to potential blues students, they would be like "This guy sucks, he plays ibanez!"

sad world, so image based.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Jan 5, 2010)

NickCormier said:


> chances are some of the people at MI keep bitching at him saying "no one will take you seriously unless you have a fender".. Esp to potential blues students, they would be like "This guy sucks, he plays ibanez!"
> 
> sad world, so image based.



so true, yet so wrong


----------



## jl-austin (Jan 5, 2010)

PRS 7, I wonder if they would make it a 25.5, or would they make it like most PRS guitars and it be 25.1? 

I would seriously consider a PRS SE 7. Especially if it was not the "standard 7 string guitar finish" (black).


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 5, 2010)

He might be going to get a PRS 6.  A lot of artists get the op I think to go to the PRS place to choose their woods etc. I remember seeing Dweezil Zappa doing that in a vid.

EDIT: 7500 posts


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 5, 2010)

not supprised at all


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 5, 2010)

PRS>Ibanez for Dave, maybe they can give him some design lessons. I don't like any of his customs, pinkish to brown solid burst with slighty grey pickups? Not for me thank you.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow....weird. I always liked the sound of his Ibanez 7s and they look awesome.


----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 5, 2010)

I think it is more likely he is getting a 6. He has not been playing his 7's a lot recently on RoTW. Kinda annoying me because all his LACS are so nice and he is playin production Fenders  

Not that there is anything wrong with that, it is just not my thing


----------



## Pewtershmit (Jan 5, 2010)

> Short answer: I recently declined Ibanez's offer to extend my contract with them. All is amicable, I simply don't want to be exclusive anymore.
> 
> Long answer: 5 years ago I started experimenting with non-Iby guitars starting with a Strat, then a LP then finally adding a Tele this year. Why? B/c everyone knows they're the most popular guitars but I never really knew why. I had seen these guitars in all major studios and in most "pro" level guitarists' arsenals including Vai who has multiple Strats, LPs and Teles. What I've learned is that "The Holy Trinity" are so popular b/c they just ooze tone and for me, feel and playability as well. I really grew to love the fact that any amp I plugged these guitars into, I was getting amazing tones that weren't solely bc of the guitars, but bc they were embellishing my ideal tone that my fingers and head contain (where tone originates) in a way I hadn't discovered yet. So these guitars, particularly the Strat and the Tele, have become vessels to help take my tone and playing to new heights. They kind of gave me a new lease on playing. I couldn't ignore this so I took action.
> 
> I'm not saying you'll never see me playing Iby again, but I'm very, very happy with what these other guitars are doing for me so you'll see me playing them a lot more now.



Why I'm not playing Ibanez on ROTW vids...

I'd also like to point out this tweet:



> *Most of my Ibanez LA Custom Shop 7 string guitars are going up for sale towards the end of the month. Prices will be $5,000 or best offer. 7:58 PM Dec 8th, 2009 from TweetDeck*


----------



## Edroz (Jan 5, 2010)

"Most of my Ibanez LA Custom Shop 7 string guitars are going up for sale towards the end of the month. Prices will be $5,000 or best offer. 7:58 PM Dec 8th, 2009 from TweetDeck"





Dave's LACS guitars look pretty nice, but come on now.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 5, 2010)

If he goes to 6ers what's Vai going to do? He needs 7 for rhythm guitar.


----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 5, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> If he goes to 6ers what's Vai going to do? He needs 7 for rhythm guitar.



I am sure he will still have a 7 around for Vai tours  

Or Vai can lend him a UV


----------



## MerlinTKD (Jan 5, 2010)

jl-austin said:


> PRS 7, I wonder if they would make it a 25.5, or would they make it like most PRS guitars and it be 25.1?



I know from talking to Clint Lowery, the 7-string PRS made him when he was with Korn was 25.1... and he wasn't really happy with it. The neck "wasn't quite right."


----------



## Rick (Jan 5, 2010)

*"Most of my Ibanez LA Custom Shop 7 string guitars are going up for sale towards the end of the month. Prices will be $5,000 or best offer."*

Wow, do he and COW share the same issues?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 5, 2010)

splinter8451 said:


> I am sure he will still have a 7 around for Vai tours
> 
> Or Vai can lend him a UV


 
Or Vai can start using UVs onstage again.


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 5, 2010)

Rick said:


> *"Most of my Ibanez LA Custom Shop 7 string guitars are going up for sale towards the end of the month. Prices will be $5,000 or best offer."*
> 
> Wow, do he and COW share the same issues?



I was literally thinking the exact same thing. 

People change, gear changes and some people just move away from the 7 strings. The "holy trinity" that Dave speaks of is basically the unholy trinity that I avoid like the plague.


----------



## Rick (Jan 5, 2010)

What "trinity" are you speaking of?


----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 5, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Or Vai can start using UVs onstage again.



But that still does not solve the answer of who will be playing the 7 string rhythm parts  Does that mean during 7 string rhythm parts Dave will be shredding the lead parts on a nice brown burst strat/PRS/Gibson, while Vai is laying down the rhythm on a UV? 



I would like to see Vai using a UV again but he is so in love with his many Jem's I doubt a UV will ever take a main spot. But I bet he will use a swirled UV on his next tour to promote the reissues!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 5, 2010)

Rick said:


> What "trinity" are you speaking of?



Les Paul
Stratocaster
Telecaster


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 5, 2010)

splinter8451 said:


> But that still does not solve the answer of who will be playing the 7 string rhythm parts  Does that mean during 7 string rhythm parts Dave will be shredding the lead parts on a nice brown burst strat/PRS/Gibson, while Vai is laying down the rhythm on a UV?
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to see Vai using a UV again but he is so in love with his many Jem's I doubt a UV will ever take a main spot. But I bet he will use a swirled UV on his next tour to promote the reissues!


 
Probably not, and most likely Dave will get a custom 7 only for the songs that require it. Then use 6s for the rest.


----------



## Rick (Jan 5, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Les Paul
> Stratocaster
> Telecaster



Gotcha.

Yeah, I'll pass on that one too.


----------



## courtney2018 (Jan 6, 2010)

Pewtershmit said:


> Why I'm not playing Ibanez on ROTW vids...
> 
> I'd also like to point out this tweet:



 
5k? I don't think so. 3k is more like it, and thats if they are in awesome shape....which they're most likely not being used.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 6, 2010)

splinter8451 said:


> But that still does not solve the answer of who will be playing the 7 string rhythm parts  Does that mean during 7 string rhythm parts Dave will be shredding the lead parts on a nice brown burst strat/PRS/Gibson, while Vai is laying down the rhythm on a UV?
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to see Vai using a UV again but he is so in love with his many Jem's I doubt a UV will ever take a main spot. But I bet he will use a swirled UV on his next tour to promote the reissues!



I want someone to tell vai about the O4+ strings so that he can get the high A he was intending on getting in the first place with 7's... and then for him to start doing stuff with it.


----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 6, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Probably not, and most likely Dave will get a custom 7 only for the songs that require it. Then use 6s for the rest.



I am willing to bet Dave continues to play Ibanez on the Vai tours. So long as he does not get a new endorsement deal with another company, which it seems he is just trying out companies now not necessarily looking to get a new endorsement. 

That is how I see it anyways 



Cheesebuiscut said:


> I want someone to tell vai about the O4+ strings so that he can get the high A he was intending on getting in the first place with 7's... and then for him to start doing stuff with it.



I agree. Someone needs to enlighten him. I doubt a high A will take his whammy abuse though


----------



## Babyduck1487 (Jan 6, 2010)

Didnt see if anyone has said it, bud Dave said he picked up a 513 from the PRS factory last week.


----------



## Crazy_Guitar (Jan 6, 2010)

777 said:


> This.
> 
> Fucking HATE that neck heel......



Sandpaper discs and power drills make miracles.


----------



## hairychris (Jan 6, 2010)

*Has a PRS Custom 24 and doesn't get the neck heel hate...*


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 6, 2010)

Crazy_Guitar said:


> Sandpaper discs and power drills make miracles.



Because you really want to take power tools to your $15k+ 7 string PRS


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 6, 2010)

People who stalks guys via Tweeter and read too much into a single sentence make me laugh...


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 6, 2010)

So... why couldn't he just get LACS to build him an RG or S with Strat specs, one of those ART single cuts with les paul specs, and one of those FR's with specs like a Tele? Not my decision, and I also like many brands of guitars and I have a hard time imagining being contracted to one company unless they had a Custom Shop (LACS) that could and would build guitars to my specifications.


----------



## Charles (Jan 6, 2010)

hairychris said:


> *Has a PRS Custom 24 and doesn't get the neck heel hate...*



This.

Maybe I'm just blissfully unaware, but I get up to the 24th fret with relative ease.

Either that or I just feel REALLY good about my PRS after trying to play at the same speed on my Taylor that has 11's and semi high action


----------



## hairychris (Jan 6, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Because you really want to take power tools to your $15k+ 7 string PRS



The spirit of Ed Roman is alive and well....


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 6, 2010)

hairychris said:


> *Has a PRS Custom 24 and doesn't get the neck heel hate...*



They leave the neck heels on the cheaper / reasonable priced stuff HUGE... like.. bigger than a standard bolt on neck would be huge. For absolutely no reason other than getting you to buy a more expensive one with the smaller heel.

Kinda like how ibanez intentionally gives you the wrong neck radius and a bigger neck on the cheaper (wiz2) guitars and then the proper radius with a thinner neck on the prestige models.


----------



## hairychris (Jan 6, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> They leave the neck heels on the cheaper / reasonable priced stuff HUGE... like.. bigger than a standard bolt on neck would be huge. For absolutely no reason other than getting you to buy a more expensive one with the smaller heel.
> 
> Kinda like how ibanez intentionally gives you the wrong neck radius and a bigger neck on the cheaper (wiz2) guitars and then the proper radius with a thinner neck on the prestige models.



Having never actually tried an SE I can't comment (FWIW I don't class the SE as 'proper' PRS*)! I'm talking about the main line of USA PRS guitars.

I will say, though, that the Cu22 heel is more intrusive but the idea of 7 stringing one of those is a bit wtf.

*This is nothing about their quality, just that they are not the original designs.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 6, 2010)

hairychris said:


> *Has a PRS Custom 24 and doesn't get the neck heel hate...*









Not the best heel you might say...


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow. I thought I was the only one who hated the neck heel, and with all the praise they receive, I hadn't heard anybody else disliking it either. Ya learn something new every day.


----------



## Nats (Jan 6, 2010)

it's cause ibanez upped their prices and he's taking a stand!







no not really


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 6, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Kinda like how ibanez intentionally gives you the wrong neck radius and a bigger neck on the cheaper (wiz2) guitars and then the proper radius with a thinner neck on the prestige models.



I actually prefer the Wizard II


----------



## cddragon (Jan 6, 2010)

Hmm, this thread finally answered my question towards Dave's Ibanez guitars... It's quite sad, but I hope this may be an opportunity for some new Weiner's custom designs


----------



## butch (Jan 6, 2010)

Before anyone gets their panties further in a twist about the PRS visit. Dave's family still lives in Pennsylvania, no more than a 2-3 hour drive from the PRS plant. PRS is very customer friendly, with factory tours and the "PRS Experience". It's not out of the realm of possibility that Dave just took a tour and bought a guitar over the Holidays.

He doesn't want an exclusive deal, so why sign anywhere?

Andy Timmons did the same thing 2 years ago, buying some Fenders (EJ Strat for one), to see what else was out there. Said the same thing about not wanting to be exclusive. Eventually came back.

Cheers,
Butch


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 6, 2010)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> I actually prefer the Wizard II



Its fine if you like higher action on your outer strings. The necks still have those huge horrible shoulders on the prestige models which make them feel soOo much thicker than they are 

OFC none of that comes into play with the fixed bridge models with the individual saddles.



butch said:


> Eventually came back.



They all come back when they finally realize that cosmetic tones are cosmetic


----------



## onefingersweep (Jan 6, 2010)

7deadlysins666 said:


> So... why couldn't he just get LACS to build him an RG or S with Strat specs, one of those ART single cuts with les paul specs, and one of those FR's with specs like a Tele? Not my decision, and I also like many brands of guitars and I have a hard time imagining being contracted to one company unless they had a Custom Shop (LACS) that could and would build guitars to my specifications.



Because he says he doesn't want to be exclusive anymore. That means, he doesn't want to endorse one single brand of guitars. If he wants to play his Fender teles and strats he can't be exclusive with Ibanez, that would make him an hypocrite.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jan 6, 2010)

Tell him to give me his Ibanezes then lol

It wouldn't make sense for him to go to PRS just to get more than just a guitar, an endorsement from them means exclusive brand again.


----------



## hairychris (Jan 6, 2010)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Not the best heel you might say...



End of the flat back of the heel is at 19th fret. I just checked my CuRo24.

Not a zero heel thru, absolutely. However not a problem unless you're at fret 20+ and have very small hands. Otherwise you get full access with pinky at 24th fret...


----------



## WillingWell (Jan 6, 2010)

I recall Andy Timmons saying the same thing recently and he ended up back with Ibanez. Not saying Dave will and I fully commend him for doing so. I absolutely love the "Trinity" you guys are hating on and I can understand where Dave is coming from. That being said, I do think $5k is a bit excessive. I love Dave and his work, but his designs leave something to be desired.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 6, 2010)

hairychris said:


> End of the flat back of the heel is at 19th fret. I just checked my CuRo24.
> 
> Not a zero heel thru, absolutely. However not a problem unless you're at fret 20+ and have very small hands. Otherwise you get full access with pinky at 24th fret...



Like I said its mostly on the reasonably priced models, the more expensive stuff has a small enough heel. I don't get why they don't just push the heel all the way into the body and have the ultimate heel but whatever works.


----------



## caskettheclown (Jan 7, 2010)

Rick said:


> PRS 7 = awesome.



YES YES YES!
I can only hope for a California single cut 7 string!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 7, 2010)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> I actually prefer the Wizard II



me too...is something wrong with me?


----------



## HaloHat (Jan 7, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> PRS have said they plan on releasing an SE 7 soon, this could be even more reason for them to.


 
If it has a wrap around non-adj bridge I will laugh my azz off...


----------



## Hind (Jan 20, 2010)

Pushing this thread back to the top: Dave recently announced the sale of two of his LACS Ibanez guitars. Even more interesting - check out this pic that he has posted 20 days ago:






Well, it's a six-string but it looks pretty much Weiner-style.


----------



## Jazzedout (Jan 21, 2010)

Can't see the pic...


----------



## Troegenator (Jan 21, 2010)

Rick said:


> PRS 7 = awesome.



Yes.



Shawn said:


> I always liked the sound of his Ibanez 7s and they look awesome.



Yes.



courtney2018 said:


> 5k? I don't think so.



I agree. $5000 is bullshit. What a slap in the face that is to all his fans, trying to charge them $5000 for a custom LACS. I understand that they are one of a kind guitars, that he can sell them for whatever he seems fit, and that they were used on some Vai tours and dvds...but $5000? Get the fuck outta here with that shit! 

$5000 could get you a custom 7 that would blow any of Dave Weiner's guitars out of the water. Actually, depending on who you go to, you could get not one, but TWO custom guitars that would whoop the shit out of his guitars for that price.

I think its complete bullshit when artists try and sell their guitars for outrageous prices just because of the fact they they owned them and that they were used on certain tours or dvds.



HighGain510 said:


> People who stalks guys via Tweeter and read too much into a single sentence make me laugh...



I agree. I really couldnt care less about what Dave Weiner's doing or when he wipes his ass or gets milk from the store. He's a great guitar player, but i've lost some respect for the dude for pretty much slapping his fans in the face by trying to sell his guitars for outrageous prices just to make some money.


----------



## The Echthros (Jan 21, 2010)

Wasn't he playing a Suhr in the DAR demos?


----------



## DaveJWeiner (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey folks..

Yes I am working with PRS. Great people, great guitars. I left Ibanez because I didn't want to be exclusive anymore. My tastes and needs also changed and Strats and Teles and Les Pauls were answering the call.

PRS kind of happened out of nowhere. I never really played them as they're fairly expensive... and like driving a Porsche or Ferrari.. you don't want to get into them b/c getting back in your Mazda (which I have) will just not cut it afterwards. I digress. 

After speaking with PRS (who are some of the most passionate, forward-thinking and genuine people you'll find in the business) and playing a few models, I realized they are an ideal, all-purpose touring guitar for both my own music and Vai's. And as much as I love Strats and Teles (and will continue to play them), neither of those can handle all the tones I need for the immediate future. Can you picture me playing my "Long Run" or "Monument Shine" or Vai's "Building the Church" on a Strat or Tele? No.. but on a PRS? Hell yes. 

As I said, I no longer will do exclusive contracts and the good people at PRS understand that. If a song calls for a Strat or Tele, I'll be playing it. But otherwise, the PRSs will be on duty. And yes, we're doing a 7.

Hope everyone's well.
Dave

PS - new record coming April or May.... I think...


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 28, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for clearing all of that up, Dave. I can't wait to hear the new album, either.


----------



## DaveJWeiner (Jan 28, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> Awesome, thanks for clearing all of that up, Dave. I can't wait to hear the new album, either.



My pleasure. Sorry for my absence. Been swamped at GIT, mixing the new record and practicing my ass off.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 28, 2010)

DaveJWeiner said:


> My pleasure. Sorry for my absence. Been swamped at GIT, mixing the new record and practicing my ass off.



 Thanks for the word, your 513 is the best PRS I've seen by far, been enjoying your Riff Of The Week alot, can't wait for a new album!


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 28, 2010)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Not the best heel you might say...



interesting. i used on in a studio but it was for rhythm not leading so i never went that high up on the neck.

that does look a bit silly when you look at it like that.


----------



## DaveJWeiner (Jan 28, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Thanks for the word, your 513 is the best PRS I've seen by far, been enjoying your Riff Of The Week alot, can't wait for a new album!



Thx for tuning in!


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 28, 2010)

Watch Dave's new ROTW, the heel does not look anywhere near as bad as any other PRS I've seen.


----------



## DaveJWeiner (Jan 28, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Watch Dave's new ROTW, the heel does not look anywhere near as bad as any other PRS I've seen.



The heel doesn't get in the way at all. Feels great. Very solid.


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 28, 2010)

I've been subscribed to ROTW for a long time, I love it.


----------



## DaveJWeiner (Jan 28, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> I've been subscribed to ROTW for a long time, I love it.



Thx man. I've got a lot of nice features planned for the site. Just have to find the time!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jan 28, 2010)

I own and have owned quite a few other PRS guitars over time (stopped using them on a lot of occasions due to my well-known preference for 7-strings). To be honest, the heel never gets in the way, and the only guitar I played where I felt it was slightly more noticeable was on a McCarty, but this is due to said heel being deliberately more proeminent - it was hardly a problem, however.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for clearing everything up for us Dave.

BTW is the PRS 7 going to be an SE only model?


----------



## technomancer (Jan 28, 2010)

Mattmc74 said:


> Thanks for clearing everything up for us Dave.
> 
> BTW is the PRS 7 going to be an SE only model?



They're building him custom guitars, so I doubt it will be a production model. Dave if I'm wrong please correct me.


----------



## lurgar (Jan 28, 2010)

A PRS 7 production model would cause a blues dad I know to get really angry. He got a PRS and really loves it, but cannot stand that I play on a 7 and without fret markers.


----------



## DaveJWeiner (Jan 28, 2010)

Mattmc74 said:


> Thanks for clearing everything up for us Dave.
> 
> BTW is the PRS 7 going to be an SE only model?



No it won't be an SE model. This one will be ash with a maple neck/board.


----------



## Jazzedout (Jan 28, 2010)

Dave, I think Mattmc74 was asking about a production model PRS 7. Do you have any info you can share about PRS doing a 7 string production model?


----------



## DaveJWeiner (Jan 28, 2010)

Jazzedout said:


> Dave, I think Mattmc74 was asking about a production model PRS 7. Do you have any info you can share about PRS doing a 7 string production model?



Oh, no I don't know anything about that.


----------



## maliciousteve (Jan 28, 2010)

signalgrey said:


> interesting. i used on in a studio but it was for rhythm not leading so i never went that high up on the neck.
> 
> that does look a bit silly when you look at it like that.




I owned a 91 Standard 24 (which had the smaller heel) and it never ever got in the way. When I recently picked up a Swamp Ash PRS with the bigger heel, still the heel didn't get in the way. It looks like it will, but it's really not a problem when you get your hand around it, unlike a LP.


Kinda want a PRS again now.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah I was asking if there would be a production model 7. But I huess we will all have to keep dreaming about it.

And Dave, if your really in to strat and teles right now why not a Fender custon shop 7 strat as well. I have dreamed about having a 7 string version of my Fender Showmaster!


----------



## Rick (Jan 28, 2010)

DaveJWeiner said:


> Oh, no I don't know anything about that.



Yeah, kinda saw that one coming.


----------



## DaveJWeiner (Jan 28, 2010)

Mattmc74 said:


> Yeah I was asking if there would be a production model 7. But I huess we will all have to keep dreaming about it.
> 
> And Dave, if your really in to strat and teles right now why not a Fender custon shop 7 strat as well. I have dreamed about having a 7 string version of my Fender Showmaster!



Fender made 3 7-string strats. They were hideous disasters. lol. And as I said, strats and teles, whether 6 or 7 string, can't handle all the tones I need for the upcoming touring.


----------



## darren (Jan 28, 2010)

That's a mighty fine PRS you've got there, Dave! I love how ash looks on a carved top. The grain comes out looking like a topographic map.


----------



## DaveJWeiner (Jan 28, 2010)

darren said:


> That's a mighty fine PRS you've got there, Dave! I love how ash looks on a carved top. The grain comes out looking like a topographic map.



Thx! Yeah PRS knows all the secrets to bringing out grain as much as possible.


----------



## scottro202 (Jan 28, 2010)

Dave, that PRS is amazing!! I can't wait to see the 7's!!! 

And thanks for doing the ROTW series man, it has helped my playing so much!! I've subscribed to it for what seems like a while now


----------



## DaveJWeiner (Jan 28, 2010)

scottro202 said:


> Dave, that PRS is amazing!! I can't wait to see the 7's!!!
> 
> And thanks for doing the ROTW series man, it has helped my playing so much!! I've subscribed to it for what seems like a while now



Thx for tuning in. I'm on Season 5 now, which means this is the 5th year of doing them and don't plan on stopping until I'm dead.


----------



## Janiator (Jan 29, 2010)

We need some close up pics on that thing ASAP, it's better then porn. Really like your designs.


----------



## GeoMantic (Jan 29, 2010)

Are you planning on doing any more ROTW episodes with a seven string?


----------



## Riffer (Jan 29, 2010)

Congrats on your new 513 Dave! I work at PRS as an SE Final Inspector and am happy to now have you on our roster of awesome players. 

-Tom


----------



## DaveJWeiner (Jan 29, 2010)

Josh Geohagan said:


> Are you planning on doing any more ROTW episodes with a seven string?



Sure will.



Riffer said:


> Congrats on your new 513 Dave! I work at PRS as an SE Final Inspector and am happy to now have you on our roster of awesome players.
> 
> -Tom



Thx Tom. I came to the factory at the end of Dec for a meeting with Winn. Great place. Everyone was so friendly. Nice to meet you.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 1, 2010)

That is some tasty tone from that 513!


----------

